# Music!



## idolomantis (Jan 22, 2008)

i was wondering... what music do you guys like

give me linkin park and trapt


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 22, 2008)

ok, gospel, country, old time rock and roll, classical, some rap,(unckle cracker, butterfly), an the one, (like a fat boy likes cake), very little jazz unless just sax, I like em all I guess!


----------



## Ian (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmm, well 2007 was host to some awesome bands who came into the limelight, include Enter Shikari, Calvin Harris, Reverend and the Makers, Hadouken!, The Hoosiers, etc, who are all awesome. Then there is Kanye west, Sum 41, Arctic monkeys and The Rakes, who are pretty good as well.

As for 2008, the best band so far is The Womabts, who I can't wait to see in May


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 22, 2008)

im a happy hardcore dj been doing it for 10 years..i listen to all sorts of musis from drum and base to petshop boys..lol.but my real love is old school happy hardcore..


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 22, 2008)

woops double post..sorry mods


----------



## Giosan (Jan 23, 2008)

Post some of your favorite bands here, might see some people with he same taste so you could share some music or something  

Some of my bands I love:

-Arcturus (R.I.P.)

-Borknagar

-Falconer

-Turisas

-Enfiserum

-Mayhem

-Norther

-Antestor

-Winds

-Muse

Most of them are black metal but also some folk/battle metal  Except Muse


----------



## Giosan (Jan 23, 2008)

lol I just saw Idolomantis made the same kinda thread &gt;.&lt; Mine is different though! Asking a list of bands you like  But merge/delete if u want!


----------



## ThorEH (Jan 23, 2008)

Giosan, you forgot the best metalband of them all : Enslaved  

My bands/artists would be :

Pearl Jam

Neil Young

with others offcourse - be these two are my favs !


----------



## Giosan (Jan 23, 2008)

To be honest I never heard a song by Enslaved :/ Will check them out today!


----------



## ThorEH (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh - you have missed out on a lot my friend- My favourite album of theirs is one of the newer ones, "ISA" - but perhaps you will like the other ones better.. such as "Eld" or "Mardraum"

http://www.enslaved.no/


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 23, 2008)

linkin park, trapt, fort minor, and posthumes


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 23, 2008)

Giosan said:


> lol I just saw Idolomantis made the same kinda thread &gt;.&lt; Mine is different though! Asking a list of bands you like  But merge/delete if u want!


@@@ you stole my idea(just kidding  )


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2008)

Threads are now merged. Only need one.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 23, 2008)

Rock, J-rock, techno, instrumental stuff. Fall Out Boy, Billy Joel, Linkin Park, Senses Fail, Breaking Benjamin, UVERworld, DJ Tiesto, Toshiro Masuda, whoever did that song Requiem for a Dream, etc etc. Too much of everything to list.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## asdsdf (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey, Sparky posted! Welcome back!

I don't really listen to music anymore (0.0), but Linkin Park was cool. d(^.^)b


----------



## Giosan (Jan 24, 2008)

asdsdf said:


> Hey, Sparky posted! Welcome back!I don't really listen to music anymore (0.0), but Linkin Park was cool. d(^.^)b


omg how can one not listen to music ?? :blink:


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 24, 2008)

sparky i guess you mean rock music  breaking benjamin and sum41 are also cool. BUT LINKIN PARK IS STILL MY FAVE!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2008)

Linkin Park is fading away... they ran out of creative ideas.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 24, 2008)

Minutes to Midnight was a good album and probably the most unique/diverse music we've heard from them. I agree they are fading away, but I think they still have plenty of creative ideas.


----------



## asdsdf (Jan 24, 2008)

Giosan said:


> omg how can one not listen to music ?? :blink:


 :huh: I dunno..... :mellow:


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 27, 2008)

i,ll add disturbed on my list and yes i,m a rock fan


----------



## Precious (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm pretty much preoccupied with 1985, all the hair and makeup + the usual suspects, Sex Pistols, The Pretenders, The Ramones, Blondie...then Depeche Mode, Joy Division/New Order. Then there's my rock heritage, The Stones, Aerosmith, Led Zeppelin (we're not worthy!) and the best band of all time, Queen.

I have a dangerous disorder that causes me to roll over and die if I hear country music, so I don't know the first thing about it.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2008)

Precious said:


> I'm pretty much preoccupied with 1985, all the hair and makeup + the usual suspects, Sex Pistols, The Pretenders, The Ramones, Blondie...then Depeche Mode, Joy Division/New Order. Then there's my rock heritage, The Stones, Aerosmith, Led Zeppelin (we're not worthy!)


mmmmm Sex Pistols.....

Led Zepplin is pretty tite.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 2, 2008)

im hanging around with a bunch of rock heads :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 2, 2008)

ye wher do you listin to?


----------



## acerbity (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm going to see Coheed and Cambria Friday!!

Seen them once a few years back and it was a life changing experience  

In Keeping Secrets of Silent Earth 3 is the greatest song ever (how pretentious was that?!) B)


----------



## MantidLord (Aug 4, 2008)

Rock and hip/hop (NOT RAP! :angry: ) I like Metallica, chevelle, linkin park, Alice in Chains, and audio slave to name a few.

For hip hop: KRS-One, Eric B. and Rakim, and Public Enemy. B) 

oh, and for 80's: Tears for fears, bon jovi, and Duran duran


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 4, 2008)

Mostly Alternative Metal. 3 Doors Down, Seether, Breaking Benjamin, Disturbed, Linkin Park.

Some Oldies that still rock, Led Zeppelin and the Rolling Stones.

As well as classical pieces, particularily the Russian composers.


----------



## obregon562 (Aug 4, 2008)

im mostly an oldies guy. Rock n roll baby! Steely Dan is possibly my favorite band, Queen, Led Zep, BTO, oh JIMI HENDRIX rules, black sabbath, nirvana, to name a few. I have lots of instrumentals too, seeing as i play trombone, it kinda fits. I also have lots of things that dont really fit. Weird Al, "step-brother to Jesus", etc...along with some other misfit songs. I have everything from Sabbath to Neil diamond to LA Philharmonic to Big Band!  

Country, post 1999 rap, opera, and POP above all else make me vomit blood out of my ears. DOnt ask, its pain filled!


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 5, 2008)

i stept over to heavy metal and hardrock. and some other weird stuff

@ obregon: how is there in the 60s?


----------



## darkspeed (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like I'm in good company...

My current playlist is heavy with the likes of Chevelle, Stained, Linkin Park, Tool, Evanescence, Deftones, Scary Kids &amp; Korn.

Also some older school stuff like Guns and Roses, Stone Temple Pilots, Soundgarden &amp; Velvet Revolver (new but sounds old)...

And just a tiny bit of hip hop...Mostly just Fort Minor, which may as well be Linkin Park, but also a little 311 and Rage against the Machine.

In my opinion Linkin Park is not fading but rather maturing. They are all grown up and no longer a bunch of pisst off youngsters mad at the world and screaming about it. I like the direction they are going, and plan to go along for the ride.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 5, 2008)

indeed, lp has got its best time. my playlist is actualy this:

drowning pool(bodies)

disturbed ( ten thousand fists, sickness, stricken, scared lie)

lp(crwlng, dont stay runaway)

thousand foot krutch(phenomenom)

whitin temptation(what have u done, solemn hour, hearth of everything)

evanascense(origin, hounted, whisper.)

bon jovi(its my life)

30 second to mars(edge of the earth)

breaking benjamin(blow me away, too much to list :lol: )

hiphop:

remember the name

public enemy (fight the power!!!!!)

themes:

techno james bond mix

M:I mix

kill bill: battle whithout honor and humanity

and weird all yankovich


----------



## darkspeed (Aug 5, 2008)

Since my current job is to stand in one spot and weld stuff for 10 hours, my playlist consists of 167 songs... including three entire albums by Chevelle and Stained.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 5, 2008)

[SIZE=36pt]CLASSICAL ROCKS!!![/SIZE]


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 6, 2008)

if you want to get bored


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 6, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> if you want to get bored


Well, I don't mind you saying that because you wouldent know. All you listen to is teenagers screaming there butts of. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 6, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> if you want to get bored


Well, I don't mind you saying that because you wouldent know. All you listen to is teenagers screaming there butts of. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry, I dont know why it doble posted lol.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 6, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Well, I don't mind you saying that because you wouldent know. All you listen to is teenagers screaming there butts of. :lol: :lol: :lol:


my dad use to play classic in house.. i know where i,m talkin about and heavy metal people arent teenage.. unless you call 25-35 teenage :lol:


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 6, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> my dad use to play classic in house.. i know where i,m talkin about and heavy metal people arent teenage.. unless you call 25-35 teenage :lol:


Its still the exact same music.


----------



## darkspeed (Aug 6, 2008)

Nope... you are wrong again as usual. Heavy Metal is music based on loud heavy guitar riffs, mainly extremely distorted bass guitar, and may or may not contain screaming. Teenagers screaming their butts off now fall into the genre known as Screamo and may or may not contain heavy guitar. Your generalization of the two as being the same is about as accurate as saying Mantids and Phasmids are the same simply cuz some of both are colored green and they are after all both insects. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## MantidLord (Aug 6, 2008)

DARKSPEED said:


> Nope... you are wrong again as usual. Heavy Metal is music based on loud heavy guitar riffs, mainly extremely distorted bass guitar, and may or may not contain screaming. Teenagers screaming their butts off now fall into the genre known as Screamo and may or may not contain heavy guitar. Your generalization of the two as being the same is about as accurate as saying Mantids and Phasmids are the same simply cuz some of both are colored green and they are after all both insects. &lt;_&lt;


Agree. And your playlist is excellent. Rage against the machine, STP, Velvet Revolver, and Soundgarden (black hole sun) are great artists.


----------



## obregon562 (Aug 6, 2008)

Idolomantis,

the 60s is great! s*x, drugs, and rock and roll! what could be better? B)  



> Nope... you are wrong again as usual. Heavy Metal is music based on loud heavy guitar riffs, mainly extremely distorted bass guitar, and may or may not contain screaming. Teenagers screaming their butts off now fall into the genre known as Screamo and may or may not contain heavy guitar. Your generalization of the two as being the same is about as accurate as saying Mantids and Phasmids are the same simply cuz some of both are colored green and they are after all both insects.


Tell it to him like it is! :lol: 

I completely agree. Heavy metal is enjoyable, screamo is not. Simple as that imo.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 7, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> the 60s is great! s*x, drugs, and rock and roll! what could be better? B)


Yeah, 60s rock hard, birth of rock'n'roll baby!


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 7, 2008)

i,ll take the timemachine then B)


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 7, 2008)

DARKSPEED said:


> Nope... you are wrong again as usual. Heavy Metal is music based on loud heavy guitar riffs, mainly extremely distorted bass guitar, and may or may not contain screaming. Teenagers screaming their butts off now fall into the genre known as Screamo and may or may not contain heavy guitar. Your generalization of the two as being the same is about as accurate as saying Mantids and Phasmids are the same simply cuz some of both are colored green and they are after all both insects. &lt;_&lt;


Both of those so called genres, have almost the same structure of instruments: guitar, drums, base, vocal. There are probably loads more little details that you would like to shove in my face, but to me it all sounds the same. I also dont perticulerly enjoy the violent and depressed sounding lericks heard on most of those songs, mabey you do, but I don't realy care. I think that the most prudent thing to do on this subject is to agrea to disagrea. There are very many types of music and to some people think heavy medal sounds like a chalk being draged across a chalk board, and some people find classical extremely boring! Mabey if you just listen to a type of music you dont like more often, you like it more and more.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 7, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Yeah, 60s rock hard, birth of rock'n'roll baby!


60s Rock to me is better than todays rock, lol.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 7, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Both of those so called genres, have almost the same structure of instruments: guitar, drums, base, vocal. There are probably loads more little details that you would like to shove in my face, but to me it all sounds the same. I also dont perticulerly enjoy the violent and depressed sounding lericks heard on most of those songs, mabey you do, but I don't realy care. I think that the most prudent thing to do on this subject is to agrea to disagrea. There are very many types of music and to some people think heavy medal sounds like a chalk being draged across a chalk board, and some people find classical extremely boring! Mabey if you just listen to a type of music you dont like more often, you like it more and more.


heavy metal vocals doesnt sing about depression lmao that are emo,s. do think heavy metals are suicidal or something


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 7, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> heavy metal vocals doesnt sing about depression lmao that are emo,s. do think heavy metals are suicidal or something


I mean generally sad sounding material,lol.


----------



## matt020593 (Aug 8, 2008)

Dance, D+B, Rock, Rap, Jungle, Electro... The list goes on. Pretty much everything modern. But not screeming music and not classical.

But Pendulum are my favourite band at the moment. They are truly an amazing band, if you like D+B.

I like Muse a lot too.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 8, 2008)

Does anyone here like jazz? I do!


----------



## matt020593 (Aug 8, 2008)

Don't mind it but it isn't my favourite.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 8, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Does anyone here like jazz? I do!


i derfenetly dont.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 8, 2008)

The only reseon I like it alot is becaese my dad runs a jazz band. Ive been listening to it ever since I was two, and before that my dad ran a rock band, lol.


----------



## obregon562 (Aug 8, 2008)

> guitar, drums, base, vocal.


With those criteria, death metal and bluegrass are one and the same!

Jazz isnt bad if the sax isnt omnipresent. I think sax players have their egos up their horn. We humble trombone players are the true stars lol.


----------



## MantidLord (Aug 8, 2008)

I like today's rock and 90's rock way more than '60s.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 8, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> With those criteria, death metal and bluegrass are one and the same! Jazz isnt bad if the sax isnt omnipresent. I think sax players have their egos up their horn. We humble trombone players are the true stars lol.


How should I know, DETAILS DETAILS DETAILS DETAILS DETAILS DETAILS. &lt;_&lt; It doesent matter, still same sort of structure.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 8, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> How should I know, DETAILS DETAILS DETAILS DETAILS DETAILS DETAILS. &lt;_&lt; It doesent matter, still same sort of structure.


 :lol: you better get used to that when hangin around here


----------



## Guest_herpguy_* (Aug 8, 2008)

I like metalcore, death metal, and some heavy metal.

Oh, and "screamo" is a sad attempt at metal, without enough instrumental, music sucks.

-Dave


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 9, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> :lol: you better get used to that when hangin around here


Yes yes. Im just wondering, does anyone here play an instrument? I play violin.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 9, 2008)

I play flute and electric guitar.


----------



## matt020593 (Aug 9, 2008)

Guitar


----------



## obregon562 (Aug 9, 2008)

guitar, harmonica, trumpet harmonica, and (mainly) trombone!


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 9, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> guitar, harmonica, trumpet harmonica, and (mainly) trombone!


Wow! how long have you been playing? Ive been playin 7 years.


----------



## Marcy (Sep 18, 2008)

My favorite band is In Flames.

I also love Katatonia and Kalmah.

And I pretty much listen to most of the more "mainstream" metal and rock bands...except the stupid ones  

Though really, I will listen to just about anything. I love music.


----------



## Giosan (Sep 18, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Yes yes. Im just wondering, does anyone here play an instrument? I play violin.


I play the violin too! I don't play as much as i used to though...


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Sep 18, 2008)

I listen to a variety.........

anything from reggae to electronica(hitting up monster massive 08!!!!)

I like

Bob Marley

Red Hot Chili Peppers

Common

Immortal Technique

Jazz in General

Rock if it's good

I got more just cant think of anything haha

i dont play any instruments =/


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 19, 2008)

i give an update... i'm pretty much out of linkin park as they put that in every video on youtube &lt;_&lt; 

complete disturbed fan

metallica(new album rocks!)

AC/DC

muse

genesis

the song prelude...

rammstein...

dragonforce

some others i forgot the name but all are heavy metal.


----------



## Marcy (Sep 29, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> metallica(new album rocks!)


I don't love the new album...I think it's alright though, better than anything put out post "The Black Album".


----------



## Headspace (Sep 29, 2008)

There are people who like Metallica black album and before and those who like all Metallica. I probably fall into the first category. I can't really warm to their new(er) stuff.

In response to Mantis Dude: I also play guitar and my musical taste is pretty diverse. Just don't ask me to listen to Linkin Park.


----------



## bill krut (Sep 29, 2008)

voice, guitar (3 year obsession), piano, drums, bass.

led zep, nickelback, paul gilbert, godsmack, goo goo dolls, pearl jam, and of course Alterbridge


----------



## harryallard (Sep 30, 2008)

hardcore, death metal, rap (the good rap that actually has a meaning) and pop-punk

i listen to weird stuff because im a big support-your-local-underground-music-scene type of guy  

i like enter shikari, new found glory, set your goals, bring me the horizon, four year strong, gym class heroes, etc


----------

